# What is the difference between LCD and TFT



## debaisaindian (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey guys
Can any one tell me the difference between LCD and TFT.


----------



## swatkat (Apr 13, 2005)

LCD
TFT


----------



## Charley (Apr 13, 2005)

TFT is a type of LCD. The other types are old, obsolete, and not worth worrying about, so some people even use the terms interchangeably.


----------



## pimpom (Apr 13, 2005)

LCD = Liquid Crystal Display. Each tiny segment of an LCD screen is made of a special material that becomes more or less transparent according to the current passing through it. (Although we often say "LCD display", actually it's incorrect because the D already stands for 'display'). 

TFT = Thin Film Transistor. An advanced form of LCD in which each segment of the display is driven by its own transistor that's embedded in the display plate itself. The transistors are made with a process called thin-film technology. Each transistor is very small and very thin. A high-resolution LCD monitor has to have many, many transistors.

TFT is used for practically all modern complex LCDs, but simpler displays with only a few segments use non-TFT structure. That is, the transistors are separate from the display plate, usually included in a special driver IC (Integrated Circuit).


----------



## nishantv2003 (Apr 14, 2005)

nicely done pimpom


----------



## shaunak (Apr 26, 2005)

spelling difference  

all TFT's are LCD's but not all LCS's are TFT's
hows my logic?!


----------



## thegame_rulez (Apr 26, 2005)

shaunak said:
			
		

> spelling difference
> 
> all TFT's are LCD's but not all LCS's are TFT's
> hows my logic?!



nice..i learnt this in my 12th economics..
all wealth is capital but all capital is not wealth..or is it the other way arnd..!!


----------



## _timbuktoo (May 2, 2005)

No - all TFTs are NOT LCDs - there are several other display technologies that use TFTs .


----------

